# neo primato sizing



## kellyjk (May 25, 2006)

can you tell the sizing of a neo primato frame by the serial number?


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

Cristiano De Rosa likely can. The more pertinent question is perhaps: If youcan read the serial number, can you not measure the frame size?


----------



## kellyjk (May 25, 2006)

dnalsaam
How does it feel to be so smug and witty?


----------

